# Can I Have An Administraitor Help Me Send An E-mail Please



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 18, 2007)

In post #184 of this thread humble minion has asked me to send him an e-mail.  However he currently has his account set up so that I can't do that through his user profile.

Would it be possible for an administraitor to forward me his e-mail address since it is obvious from his post that he wants me to send him an e-mail.

Thanks,

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 19, 2007)

Olaf, let's do it this way - please send me your email at kevin dot kulp at gmail dot com. I'll forward it onto him, and then he can email you directly.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 19, 2007)

As luck would have it humble minion has seen my message and sent me an e-mail.

Thanks for the help Piratecat.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## hong (Feb 19, 2007)

But Piratecat is an Administraitor, not an Administrator... I'm so confused.


Hong "- in bed" Ooi


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 21, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> But Piratecat is an Administraitor, not an Administrator... I'm so confused.
> 
> 
> Hong "- in bed" Ooi




Damn you and your correct spelling hong!    

P.S.  It bugged me so much that I went back and changed the thread title and my first post.  I hate spelling things incorrectly.


----------



## Edheldur (Mar 20, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> In post #184 of this thread humble minion has asked me to send him an e-mail.  However he currently has his account set up so that I can't do that through his user profile.
> 
> Would it be possible for an administraitor to forward me his e-mail address since it is obvious from his post that he wants me to send him an e-mail.



Well, I'm in a similar situation, except it is regarding the sales/trades forum, an almost 2 year old sale and a still active member that I can't contact through e-mail (because of his profile configuration). 

I want to contact him regarding a product he was (still is, with some luck) selling there. The thread can be found here.

Edit: Well, he has posted an e-mail address on his thread, but e-mails to that address are bouncing.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 20, 2007)

He just started a new thread, so I asked him to swing by the old one.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3408470#post3408470


----------



## Edheldur (Mar 20, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> He just started a new thread, so I asked him to swing by the old one.



Woot! Thanks P-Cat!


----------

